# St joe outing sat



## Erik (Jan 17, 2000)

Well no throbbing rods for Erik Seems like evertime I go fishing when the weather is nice I get skunked It's a jinx I tell yah! 
Anyway it was a great day to be on the river, and I'm not jealous that everybody else caught fish. (yah right!) Okay maybe just a little jealous. Spanky you didn't have to leave those eggs out right in front of me like that. The temptation was great let me tell you. I tried to talk bud into grabing a skein when you weren't lookin and we'd split em between us. I even sliped him a peice of my pizano, but all he would do is wag his tail. Some friend he turned out to be
Seriously though, I enjoyed meeting everyone that was there. It's cool fishing like that with a big group of people. I tried to remember everyones boats but out on the water I kind of lost track so I just waived to everyone that came by. 
Sorry to shoeman, northern, sfk, and rodeo. I had to leave or I was going to be in no condition to drive home. As it was I had to drive with the window open and keep slapping myself in the face to stay awake. Bet you guys had a great time though at the bonfire. Not to worry, we WILL have more! 
At any rate I apprieciate you guys inviting me along. I had fun fishing with you! 
See yah at the next one!


----------



## davemillertime (Jan 15, 2002)

hey erik glad u were able to go to the outing me and kingfisher are leaving today at 430 hope we can get some fish sounds like u had a good time though we should be getting in there in just enough time to hit the fire for a few cold ones well hanks for the report


----------



## stelmon (Sep 21, 2000)

Was there good amounts of fish in the river?


----------



## Erik (Jan 17, 2000)

Stelmon it seemed like a run came through between 10:00 and 2:00. From talking to everybody it sounded like plugs were the ticket. The water was running fast but the color was good. Most everybody caught fish except me Seems like I always have a hard time when the water gets kicken like that. I need to get better at dropping back plugs. I'm a finesse fishermen and that doesn't work so good when the water is high, and the current is really rippin like that. 
If your thinking about heading over there to try it out I think the runs will get progresively better every week right up till the middle of march. 

Dave @ millertime, hope you guys have fun! Leave a few for stelmon!


----------



## stelmon (Sep 21, 2000)

Thanks erik, but I probably will not be there again this year!


----------



## mich buckmaster (Nov 20, 2001)

Fished with Spanky on Saturday morning with Rookie. We had a blast. Fishing was slow at times but we got into some fish. As Erik said plugs were good but we had 6 on and landed 5. We got 3 females and 2 males. We had three on skein and three on plugs. It was a beautiful day and had great fishing, with good company. 

Thanks Spanky for a wonderful day, and if anyone wants to know:

The Chicks sure dig Spanky!!!!!!!


----------



## mwtroll (Jan 15, 2002)

WELL not all of us had fish i for one had zippola im telling you the fishing was hard i tryed to put fish in the box for my riders but to no ends we had one bite about 9 am and NOTHING all day but man was it a great day on the river fisher-of-men and la-z-boywere haveing a good day in the boat and the river to bad i could not get the fish to bite.
BUT today was my day we boated two fish i was on the net just so you know.rookie 1 and shoemen were the man shoe got a nice 10.8lb hen and rookie got a 5 lberthe weather changed and the fishing did to not a bite after that not that we didn`t fish but the front that came in was cold wet and some wind. 
P.S. I will post some of the other stuff that went on on this trip later but just so you all know i remember something about a monky and a squril.

CAPT. DAVE


----------



## Erik (Jan 17, 2000)

Capt dave, glad you got into a couple! How did everybody else do sunday? I was thinking about you guys when the wind started to pick up. Was kinda glad I went on sat.
Oh and if you guys don't have enough room for those eggs in your fridge I'll be glad to keep them in mine


----------



## mwtroll (Jan 15, 2002)

ERIK Sunday was as hard as sat. We just got lucky
when i and spanky left there were two fish for sunday
some of the guys were going to fish after we left so i
can`t tell you what the count for the day is. IT was a good thing you left the fire got hot and something about a monky and a squrril. 

CAPT DAVE


----------



## Spanky (Mar 21, 2001)

I was a bit concerned for the remaining guys, but I awoke to another gorgeous day. I hope the fish turn back on for SFK,Shoeman,northern outdoorsman, rodeo, jimbos 43 androokie1, dave millertime and kingfish. 
The bite was an early one yesterday, and didn't last long enough for us late wakers to get ready for them. We only had the one good chance at a fish, but it was lost after a couple jumps.Poor Clay has had some tough luck on my boat after Stelmon got his steely. 2 trips later, he has still to catch a fish. He keeps trying 

Well back to work after a great weekend of fun, fishing, and a ton of laughs.I sure had a blast with some new friends.I got a chance to meet: Jimbos 43, steelhead, rookie1, fisher of men, lay z boy, rodeo,salmon slayer, bronco buster, mich buckmaster, gone fishing and his family northern outdoorsman and enjoy another outing with SFK, Shoeman, mw troll, and Erik.Once again my sides hurt from laughing so hard at sat nights campfire.

I put my order in for good weather, and got at least a good day and night of it! I sure am getting spoiled on these outings. Having such good quality folks to fish with and spend evenings around a supper table or campfire with.

Sorry about the egg display Erik, It wasn't to taunt anyone, just wanted to let them dry out. Got a little system of curing that is just great, and it calls for 20 minutes of gloating and showing off! 
Well off to work with sore sides, I bet I aint as sore as "spidey monkey"!


----------



## SalmonSlayer (Jan 18, 2000)

All I have to say is what a bunch of awesome guys! My sides are still splitting from laughing so hard. I tell ya, if you haven't made one of these outings your missin out of some good times! 

Thanks Spanky for setting me up with Paul. He has one awesome jet boat! Paul set me up on some great spots on saturday. We saw a number of fish porpoising and took a number of hits. I managed to land the only two we had hooked up. The first was a small male steelie about 3 lbs on a spawn sack (my first ever on spawn). The second was a beautiful 11.4lb buck that I walked my skein back to. Man what a rush it is to force feed a bruiser like that! Check out my website for the picts I took. http://www.hunting-pictures.com/members/salmonslayer/fishing.html Lazyboy said he had some too so maybe he'll post one for me. Dave gave me some good "coaching" from across the river...thanks  Oh yeah Dave, what was it you were saying about kissing my a**? I couldn't hear ya over the screaming drag!  Hey, not too bad for my first time walking skein! 

Hey Paul, if you're on here...I still owe ya $ for gas! I guess it slipped my mind after a couple hits off the Wisers, compliments of northernoutdoors or sfk, I think. Let me know how I can get it to ya.

Hope ole squirrel monkey has a tree at home to lean on!

ben










what the heck, someone please help me with this picture


----------



## Gone Fishing (Jul 31, 2001)

I would like to thank everyone for a great time at the outing. I don't think I have ever worked so hard for one fish, but at least my 8 year old son got his first river Steelhead. He definitely had his hands full and so did I trying to get a net under it. I would have never heard the end of it if I blew the net job. It wasn't a wall hanger although he wanted to get it mounted, but it was respectable (27.5 inches and probably about 7 or 8 lbs.) Plenty of high fives when it finally entered the boat. We only had one other rip but it was gone before I could get the rod out of the holder. Spanky, I'm impressed with your recall on people's names. I don't think I could have put that list together especially after Saturday night. A special thanks to all (Ralph, Clay, Dave and Dan) that gave me pointers on how to river fish for Steelhead in a boat. I still have a lot to learn but you guys definitely shortened the learning curve. Thanks again! Rodeo, see you on LSC chasing those Muskies, we'll keep in touch. That squirrel monkey guy was definitely a piece of work. Anytime I thought I had enough to drink, I would look at him and go get another brew. I thought someone nailed his pants to the tree until he finally went down in a heap. He sure was entertaining! Great time everybody, hope to do it again soon! John


----------



## davemillertime (Jan 15, 2002)

thanks guys for the outing at the joe i had a good time even though it was short thanks again count me in on the next one


----------



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

Well....the "Blue Light Special Party Wagon" arrived at Ralf's House Safe and sound thanks to my suberb Driving and Liquor Control (LOL) Someone had to be an Adult and not drink....But I didn't mind guys...Anytime you need a good Wheel Boy, Let me know, I had a Blast!

After the Arrival and Sat Nights Campfire, man my sides hurt from Laughing, I even Got a HEADACHE from laughing so damn Hard. These Michigan-Sportsman Campfires can be Dangerous....BEWARE! LOL! Squirrl Monkeys making "Mud Angels", Jimbos shearching for "Chicklers".....WOW MAN! 

Sunday Morning Found Rodeo and Myself on the most AWSOME ride on the River! Paul's Woolridge Jet Boat "Second Chance" was every man's Dream! Paul tried like heck to get us into fish but they had "Lockjaw"...But the Boat ride made up for that! Thanks Paul! We will have to do it again when the fish are more Co-operated! Here is two pics of The "Second Chance"...

















50 MPH Floating on 4 inches of water=AWESOME!

When Paul had to take off Sunday around Noon, Capt. Rodeo and I set out to try to Kill the Skunk...We didn't suceed but tried like heck! And if you are ever going 20mph against "Gail Force Freezing Winds" and Rodeo stops all of a sudden and says his Brain is Frozen and he needs a "Dip"....Saying "Whoa man...you'd Better let ME Drive man, It's too cold to swim..." Is not the right comment....that comment hurts your Ribs! Thanks Kent for the Ball of fun and laughs Sunday!
Here are the rest of Sundays Pics:








Capt. Dave, Shoeman with his "Bragging Fish" and Rookie.









G-Raft- Capt. Spanky, Clay and Jimbos









Gone Fishing and Gone Fishing Jr. Trying for another...Great job on the Steelhead Jr....Way to teach Dad! 









Capt. Rodeo During the Brain Freeze and Before the "DIP"


----------



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

Next thing I knew it was Monday Morning and Ralf was waking me up saying " Don, Come on lets go pull some Plugs. So we set up the driftboat and went 0fer2...I am KNOT gonna tell ya why I didn't get the fish, I am sure Ralf will...








Ralf getting the Boat Ready Monday Morn...









The Dam....Awsome Potential!

Kingfisher2 and [email protected] Showed up for Sunday Night/Monday...Srry we didn't party...these guys started WAY to Early Sunday Morn! I think we need Knot Tying and Netting lessons....Seems MillerTime Lost a NICE HUGE Steelhead with his current Netting Abilities....LOL! Nice meeting you Guys, we will definatly have to fish again! Here is Kingfisher2 saying, "Why are you taking a picture of ME????"









Thanks to all who I forgot that made the Weekend a Blast and Successful! I can not remeber names due to the Fog in my brain...and all I have to say is these 3 things...
1. Ralf...You are the Fishing God!
2. Thnks fer all the fun EVERYONE!
3. If I EVER start looking like a Squirrel Monkey, Someone Please, HIDE ME!


----------



## Erik (Jan 17, 2000)

Great pictures Don. That one of shoeman at the campground getting ready really looks cool with the sun glowing off in the horizon like that. That boat of Pauls is truely awsome isn't it? If I had one like that I think I would just live in it full time. 
Can't wait to hear the rest of the story about ole squirel monkey. Mud angels? I can only imagine! He was a peice of work. Nice enough fellow though. Kept the conversation going even if you couldn't tell what the heck he was talking about
Well got to get to work, glad you guys had fun, maybe we'll see yah at the next one!


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

Once again, a great time had by all.

First off, I must thank our "Wheel Man." Excellent driving skills, Don

Those M-S Campfires are dangerous to all, but the seasoned veteran. I'm in pain, but if my voice ever comes back, I'll be ok.
Who invited this "Blind Ground Squirrel Monkey looking guy anyway? Who's pet was he? I hope he's back at the sanitarium.
Some guys shouldn't get a weekend pass.

Paul, Spanky, Dave, Rodeo and others I didn't meet, do to time restrictions. I have to thank all of you for getting our members on boats. You guys are very generous. 
Gone Fishing, you surpised me with that fresh skein. Thanks

Clay, I hope you recover soon. 
Jimbos, please buy some breathe-rite strips. LOL You would give Ray a run for his money. 

As for the fishing, it was very spotty. A few pockets of fish and plenty of empty water. As soon as the water drops, it should be gangbusters. 

Kingfisher and I will hold a seminar along with some of the "Big Ones," on Netting and Knot Tying skills.
I believe it should be attended by all, but especially by Miller Time and Northern_Outdoorsman.

Jerry, where did you end up? I didn't see you after breakfast. Did you find any fish?

Oh before I forget, all you "Happy Campers," don't believe the LED gauges on your power panel. About 10pm on Sunday we ran out of propane. The panel said "full"
A cold night and no one to snuggle with. lol

I can't wait until we meet again. Thanks


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2002)

I speechless,,,,,,almost. It's tough to type, my head feels like it's still stuck up my a**.

I stopped on the way home for those breathing strips, but you know Kmart, sold out, so I bought duct tape. Got about 12 inches still stuck on my face. Couldn't hear myself snore, so they must work.

You guys, all of you, are some hardcore fisherman, and I learned something from most of you.

You guys with the boats are the greatest, to take a bunch of sleazy looking critters out on them, and try to put people on fish.....Well it's a very nice thing to do. Thanks Spank.

There's NO WAY, i'm going to remember who all was there, but I had a great time. Thanks


----------



## Spanky (Mar 21, 2001)

I felt bad leaving the park with 7 beers still in the boat, but Nick asked me not to leave any beer! 

No posts from Clay? You guys musta really put the hurts to em on the gypsy wagon ride home! . Glad everyone had a good time and safe rides home. Thanks Don, your a real true friend!

Did them cookies make it till the campfire?


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2002)

Clay has some bug, rumor has it, it's Ebola fever, mixed with smallpox, with some t.b. thrown in, with the common cold on top...... Hope he gets better.

Cookies?????? I used them as bait Monday morning. I thought I was getting hits, when reeling in nothing was there.


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

He shouldn't have allowed that pine squirrel dude to Hump his leg. Nothing good was gonna come of that.

I got sick just watching it.

No Fire on Sunday. After an Artichoke Fish Boil, we were done.
Sorry MT and Kingfisher.


----------



## kingfisher2 (Mar 22, 2001)

Davemillertime and I arrived at the Joe around 9pm Sunday evening. After driving through a blizzard, we were sure looking forward to sitting around the campfire and drinking a few hot toddys. But, to our amazement we found the group already over their limit (drinks) and trying to recover from the previous nights festivities. Just joking guys, it was GREAT meeting you. Sounds like we missed a great time with all the entertainment you guys had.....mud angels, holding up trees, etc.......

Dave and I hit the water in front of the ladder around 8:30am Monday morning. My first cast with a chartruse wobble, tipped with Brown eggs, tied in a pink bag with orange floaters found a hungry one. He/she ripped some line and took me around the cable........gone. But it sure got the blood pumping. Tied the same setup on and 4 casts later, I got a screamer.... After a 10 minute fight, I had the fish (13-14lbs) at my feet, laying on their side....yea, I won the fight! But.............. My net man didn't have waders on and wouldn't get his feet wet. While trying to coax the beauty over closer to shore, my 4# snapped and off the fish went for another fight another day......But, that was all right with me, I more than likely would of let him go....of course kept "her", so we'll say it was a male...lol

I had two other good rips, but failed to hook up. The Brown eggs were the ticket I'm sure. It was great meeting Rodeo, Jimbos, Northern, SFK and Ralph..... Really liked the way you handled that drift boat Ralph! Oh, yes everyone will be required to attend the tying and netting classes....Ralph, do you think we can also mention the need that "netters" should be willing to get their feet wet!

Again, thanks and count me in on any other outing!


Marc


----------



## rookie1 (Dec 7, 2001)

What a riot the campfire was! Thanks to Spanky, Capt. Dave and Rodeo for letting me on their boat. It was great meeting everyone and I'm looking forward to the next one. Maybe squirrel monkey will make another guest apperance.


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2002)

Oh yeah, what was that curly end of called, the one when a crappy knot pulls out, and all your left with is some curls?Ralf, can you remember?


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

Oh, I remember it well. Too bad, when hits are rare, equipment or operator failure must be addressed. Something about a pubic hair. 

BTW, Marty, thanks for the filets and your company on Dave's boat. Sure was fun. I hope you enjoyed the leftovers.


----------



## rookie1 (Dec 7, 2001)

I forgot to thank Shoeman for saving me some of the fish boil. We ate it yesterday when I got home. It was great. Thanks!


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

Hey man, what happened to the pics with Jimbos on the "Chrickler"?


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2002)

I figured that one would come out much earlier then 1100am. You guys are slow 

It's hell when you can't remember a flash bulb going off in your face.

TWICE!


----------



## davemillertime (Jan 15, 2002)

OUCH you guys that one hurts


----------



## kingfisher2 (Mar 22, 2001)

Looks like you had a couple people holding up trees! Dayum........I missed a good one!


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2002)

Is THAT what squirrel nads looked like?

I thought you guys were just pulling my chain.


----------



## stelmon (Sep 21, 2000)

Glad to see fish were caught and all and everyone had a good time but what happened to SFK?


----------



## mwtroll (Jan 15, 2002)

Clay i told you not to drink off that bottle after tree monkey hit it so i not feel sorry for you. 
By the way nice pic. you guys don`t know how much fun your loseing out on by not comeing the camp fire was great but the other stuff was great to. Im glad i didn`t have to see spanky in his speedos shivers he he he. And you rodeo why was that monkey holding on to you for the frist part of the night :}
sounds like you all had a good time after we left and that is the way it should be. Hay Shoe next time we will bring some beer in the boat just for you ok:} and we can leve the wheel chair at camp. Well i look forword to seeing all the post so keep them comeing.

CAPT. DAVE


----------



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

Clay...I am glad I didn't laugh at you as much as the other guys did...man this Anthrax hurts....Woke up just like you did yesterday....Let me know when it Stops, you are a day a head of me! Hope ya feel better Bro...

Jimbos...all this razzin' all weekend about Squirrel Monkey...and you thought we were KIDDING???? Damn...I bet he though he was Squirrel Monkey...LOL!!!!.....TAKE ME TO YOUR CRICKLER>>>


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

I believe it's a combination of road dust, wheelchair grease and alcohol poisoning. I'm not doing all that great myself.
Everything but my hair hurts. Been sneezing all day, my voice sounds like Barnacle Bill's and my back's killing me.

Jimbos, how were you able to lower your center of gravity like that? I still can't believe that monkey fell out on us. Good thing I put the safety grate on the fire. lol


----------



## rookie1 (Dec 7, 2001)

I think that squirell monkey might have put the poison on us, I feel pretty crummy also. Since I have it it rules out any bad air in your chixler!


----------



## kingfisher2 (Mar 22, 2001)

Hey, there might be something about the "monkey potion"....I'm feeling fine!


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2002)

Jimbos, how were you able to lower your center of gravity like that?


Years of ballerina training.


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

Now there's a picture. Jimbos in tights. LOL


----------



## Spanky (Mar 21, 2001)

I feel fine too. I think a few are still learning the art of intoxication! 
Hell I think Dubbaya's gilrls can hold their booze better than Jim & Clay!

I tialked to the "sea monkey's" ride home. He said the lil guy never even knew he left the park! I guess he lives just a 1/2 mile or so away, with his mom! Maybe you guys got "YUCK MOUTH" from sharin that bottle with em! 

I gotta admitt I was movin slow on sun after only 4 1/2 hrs of sleep. I don't think it was the beer, cuz I pace myself ya know!(just in case the girls come around) I believe it was the awfull snoring from Dave and Skip that made my morning so rough and the fishing so poor for me and my deserving crew! Had it not been for John's homecooked cookies, I'm not sure what woulda happened! I hope you all get feeling better.

Maybe next time you should take shot classes and rubber gloves!


----------



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

just checking in...man i feel like i am gonna die, Ralf, Kent, Clay, Jimbos...you ok??? I have a HUGE Fever and my whole body hurts...YUCK!


----------



## Spanky (Mar 21, 2001)

Man I hope you guys are gonna be alright!

I sure hope ya didn't eat anyfish from the St Joe! Especially steelhead!

What ever ya do, don't mix fish with Artichokes! I feel great. Lets see what did I not do that you guys did? Don't have enough room to list them but here's an idea or three.

No Yuck Mouth whiskey......No western omlets....no pizza hut.....no artichoke fish whatever....no sleeping with rodeo tugging on my leg.no rowing a boat or lifting the anchor.

Just beer and cookies, the health food of anglers! 


I really do hope you guys get better, maybe 2 days of fishing is more than you can handle right now!


----------



## mwtroll (Jan 15, 2002)

Ithink it was the yuck mouth .
i feel fine most of the time.
you may not have had that fish
done yuck to that to.
I FEEL FINE WALKEN THE LINE
you may have to go to the dr.
from old yuck mouth.
I FEEL FINE WALKEN THE LINE
sorry for you all feeling bad.
GET WELL SOON.

CAPT. DAVE


----------



## kingfisher2 (Mar 22, 2001)

Spanky, I am laughing my ass off.....too funny! Although I do hope you guys get to feeling better.


----------



## davemillertime (Jan 15, 2002)

wow guys hope you feel better i feel fine must be a spell i put on all of you people that razzed me about the net lol kidding hope you all feel better next time check the heat before you go to bed


----------



## Erik (Jan 17, 2000)

Sounds like ole squirel monkey is getting the last laugh to me. He told you that was whiskey but it was really something much more toxic...berrien springs tap water! You guys is in for it now. Your hair hasn't started to fall out yet has it?


----------



## stelmon (Sep 21, 2000)

Spanky, I sure hope your kidding about not eating fish out of the joe. i just ate my steelhead i caught that last outing and did it ever taste good!


----------



## Erik (Jan 17, 2000)

Stelmon, there are times when proof reading your posts is a good thing. I won't quote you or anything, but lets just say a person might read that and get the wrong idea


----------



## Spanky (Mar 21, 2001)

stelmon, are you a fish? hehehe might wanna read your post there son. LOL. Dogs can do it, but I don't know about people! 



Ralf, clay, jim, don, kent, are you guy's teeth falling out too! Keep checking the mirror. Kinda like a rabid squirrel, maingey hair, scabs, missing teeth, mindless stumbling,! I bet he was frothing at the mouth too!....Before the dirt got in there!


Might wanna get to the health dept ASAP!


----------



## knockoff64 (Oct 14, 2001)

Maybe Stelmon has had a couple ribs removed!!!!


----------



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

> _Originally posted by knockoff64 _
> *Maybe Stelmon has had a couple ribs removed!!!! *


Can't be, he would never leave his room.....


----------



## Winterover (Jan 22, 2001)

Why???? because he can


----------



## broncbuster2 (Apr 15, 2000)

Terry and i started out at the dam, but went downstream some, as there were several people crowded near the fish ladder.
i can tell everyone that no fish were harmed in our quest this day.
We did however have a nice day on the joe, that is until the front came through. Man, the wind turned COLD.

about noonish we returned to the resterant, now, i have a question for you guys..................

What the hell was the deal about ........THE SHEEP ?
we were imediately harassed about this when we entered the doorway.
sorry we missed all the laughter and carrying on ....you guys are toooooo much.
to all that i met before, and those met at this "outing", I/we, cant wait to do it again.hopefully Quix will make it next time.


----------



## rookie1 (Dec 7, 2001)

I'm still feeling rotten and I didn't even stay in the chixler with those guys.


----------



## mwtroll (Jan 15, 2002)

I wish i could do what stelmon does i would not need a wife hehe
Rookie i think you ate some of that fish didn`t you.

YOU all got yucka mouth it may go away but don`t 
count on it soon. about three weeks.


CAPT. DAVE


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

Talk about feeling like ****. Man, I'm dieing.
That monkey-faced clown put the hex on us.


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2002)

I'm just hacking like heck. Other then that, I don't feel too bad.


----------



## Spanky (Mar 21, 2001)

Three weeks! 

The run starts in two! 

I will try and catch a few for you"brothers of the squirrel"! 

I don't remember having any sheep around the site. Ralf did clay bring the camp doe? Maybe thats why jimbos kept going back to the trixler 

Like I always say"never trust a skinny cook"!


----------



## stelmon (Sep 21, 2000)

Dang, to late. All fixed up so stop now Geesh, how come the times when i accidently skip something I am alway caught and it in the most stupidest thing, lol


----------



## STEINFISHSKI (Jan 30, 2001)

Stelmon, you mean with your pants down? lol

Sounds like you guys again had a great time. You should know to watch out for the monkey squirrels though. My wife warned me about them.


----------



## SalmonSlayer (Jan 18, 2000)

Shoot dang, y'all! This talibanian squirrel disease must be somethin wicked! I'm not gonna say anything, cuz I drunk outta the same wisers bottle. Hopefully i don't cum down with it too! Whoops, there I go, typing like stelmon  just kidding stelmon
We'll have to do some squirrel hunting next time were at berrien springs. Ever seen a squirrel after being shot with a 10 guage 3" magnum? Me either...not much left! 

Seriously though, i hope you guys don't miss too much fishin time cuz of this. 

ben


----------



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

Just got back from the ER cause my doctor couldn't fit me in...No need to worry Guys...They did the Blood test and the whole nine yards...Just a Bad Flu and the Doc said if my 102.4 degree fever lasts another day then come back...So no mad squirrel disease just a BAD FLU


----------



## Gone Fishing (Jul 31, 2001)

OK guys, my wife was feeling bad when I dragged her over to the Joe for the outing. Now just about everyone is sick but me. Hmmmmm, whats up with that? Now I'm going to let Gone Fishing Jr. (Paul) take over the keyboard...........Thanks for your help Clay and Shoeman and Northern Outdoorsman and Spanky and Captain Dave and the rest. I'm sorry everyone did not get a big steel head like me. Next time I will show my dad how to catch one...................Back to big Gone Fishing, thanks for a great time. Hope you get rid of the squirrel monkey crud soon!! I could go on for awhile about the fun at the outing but I have to recover my big boat due to the high winds we have had. The cover looked perfect a few days ago, but now it is in shreds. Take care and thanks again! John and Paul


----------



## Spanky (Mar 21, 2001)

I guess lil Paul told you guys! 

Clay , thanks for the emails today, I can see by your fasination with ole slick willy, You musta looked up to him quite a bit. I applaud your patriotism and respect for a former president!

That 2 day dysentary musta cleaned things up a bit! 
You must be wasting away, carefull now, ya don't wanna hang yourself with your undies!


----------



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

I am feeling better today too...Man that was a BAD one...Whew!


----------



## stelmon (Sep 21, 2000)

Wow, am I ever glad I missed this outing. Glad to see your all getting better!


----------



## oncorhynchus (Oct 1, 2001)

I live 10-15 mins. south of berrien springs.That damn 3 day flu has been going around all fall and winter. must be a local thing. Ive had it twice, once while i was up north bow hunting, and once at the gun opener, some luck eh?


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

So basically, all of you SWesterners are carriers of the monkey virus. Perhaps that corner of the State should be under strict quarantine


----------

